
Pentagon finally admits it investigates UFOs - RickJWagner
https://www.foxnews.com/science/pentagon-finally-admits-it-investigates-ufos
======
LinuxBender
People confuse UFO with aliens. Of course the government / DoD / Military
watch for unidentified flying objects. We want to know if a foreign nation is
sending prototype aircraft into our airspace to spy on us or perform nefarious
activities. This should not really surprise anyone.

